# Lexi helping Dad!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's Lexi, our miniature dachshund, helping Dad clean out the creek.

Ryan's trying to clean the creek a bit of the weeds... Lexi is helping him. Check out the next few pictures, it's pretty amazing!









She take the weeds in her mouth and is starting to turn around back to shore.









Headed back to the bank with a mouth full of riverweed!









See that pile? There are about 4 of these lined up against the bank!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of our girl


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh my, what a cutie!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! That's awesome! What a little helper. :tongue:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the jumping photo...have you thought about doing agility with her?


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, she's adorable and a hard little worker!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Tooooooooooooo cute! Love her action poses!


----------

